# WoW Launcher geht NICHT!?



## eRaTitan (28. März 2013)

Hallo leute,

Ich wollte vor paar Wochen mal wieder WoW spielen da binn ich wie üblich auf den WoW Button gegangen dann öffnete sich der Launcher doch plötzlich kam eine meldung von Windows dann stand da der Launcher funktioniert nicht mehr.
hab eben WoW ganz deinstalliert wollte es wieder Installieren und jetzt steht da wo man sich in seinen acc anmelden soll das der Launcher nicht funktioniert!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






könnt ihr mir Helfen?

Mfg Diggah


----------



## Metalic (28. März 2013)

Gibts bei Wow nicht auch so eine repair.exe? Die kannst ja mal durchlaufen lassen


----------



## eRaTitan (28. März 2013)

Und wie?

wie gesagt ich habe WoW jetzt Deinstalliert!


----------



## Metalic (28. März 2013)

Achso, dachte du hättest es schon wieder neu installiert. Komisch. Aber wenn du deinen Acc schon aktiviert hast, dann wühl dich doch mal durch die Wow Foren.

Technischer Support - Foren - World of Warcraft


----------



## eRaTitan (28. März 2013)

Hab mal nen Thread aufgemacht....


----------



## Metalic (2. April 2013)

Ich behaupte einfach mal, Wow stirbt so langsam... Oder zumindest spielen die Leute, die Ahnung haben nicht mehr... 

Ich würde nochmal einen Versuch in diesem Forum starten, da antworten die Blizzard-Mitarbeiter direkt. Erstell nochmal einen Beitrag und verweise auf den Anderen. Vielleicht hilft das ja.

http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/forum/874938/


----------



## eRaTitan (2. April 2013)

Juup hab erstellt  danke das du mir helfen willst  hätte so schnell NIE von dir eine Antwort erwartet!


----------



## Metalic (2. April 2013)

Ich sitzt den ganzen Abend vor dem Rechner und warte darauf, dass ich DIR helfen kann 

Spiele schon lange kein Wow mehr aber irgendwo wird da doch ein klitzekleiner Fehler liegen auf den ich nicht komme. Irgendeine Krankheit hat Windows doch da


----------



## eRaTitan (2. April 2013)

Das Glaub ich DIR sofort 

Irgendwas Läuft da schief  vorher ging es ja auch!


----------



## Klutten (2. April 2013)

Hey Diggah schrieb:


> Keiner antwortet -.- Tolles forum!


 
Als kleiner Hinweis für dich: Das Pushen von Threads außerhalb des Marktplatzes gibt nach unseren Regeln eine rote Karte und 3 Strafpunkte. Du kannst dir sicher sein, dass auch jemand gepostet hätte, wenn eine Lösung in der Luft gelegen hätte. Ebenso hättest du dir den sarkastischen Nachsatz sparen können - danke!


----------



## Metalic (2. April 2013)

Ich muss nochmal nachfragen. Also das Spiel ist bei dir nun komplett deinstalliert? Keine Wow Ordner mehr auf der Platte?
Und sobald du die CDs einlegst kommt die Fehlermeldung?

Edit. Klutten ihr seid aber auch fix mit dem "Löschfinger"... Wollte grad nochmal nachlesen was da los war. Ich meine aber, dass der Satz den du bemängelst nicht auf dieses Forum bezogen war.


----------



## eRaTitan (2. April 2013)

Ich mein NICHT diesen Thread das keiner Antwortet sonder den von Blizzard wo ich diese frage gestellt habe... okay bei dem anderen hast du recht!

Edit: Doch ein Ordner ist noch von WoW auf dem Rechner dort sind aber die Charaktere gespeicher so wie ich das sehe  ... also wenn man auf das WoW Symbol klickt, dann öffnet sich ein launcher wo man sieht wie weit der Patch runtergeladen hat und der hat sich normal geöffnet nur nach paar sek stand da diese Fehlermeldung ( zu dem Zeitpunkt war WoW installiert ) dann hab ich mir gedacht ich Deinstallier das spiel und Installier es nochmal neu nur Pustekuchen jetzt steht wenn ich WoW Installieren will genau das selbe da!

Also ich persönlich glaube der Launcher bei denen ist Kaputt oder so?!


----------



## Metalic (2. April 2013)

Bist du denn schon einmal den einfachsten Weg gegangen und hast das Ganze gegooglet? Wenn ich einen kleinen Teil deiner Fehlermeldung eingebe, komme ich zu einer Seite im Wow Forum wo folgendes steht



> Hallo ..., sind für dein Betriebssystem alle verfügbaren Updates installiert? Wenn das sichergestellt ist und das Problem noch auftritt, starte den Rechner im abgesicherten Modus mit Netzwerktreibern, lösche das Unterverzeichnis Updates im Installationsverzeichnis und versuche in diesem Modus nochmals, den Patch durchzuführen. Klappt es dann?
> 
> Gruß



Quelle


----------



## eRaTitan (2. April 2013)

Hab ich schon gelesen  nur weiß ich nicht was der mit Updates für Win meint  gut den rest brauch ich ja nicht zu versuche weil ich ja kein WoW mehr installiert habe -.- ICH BOB


----------



## Metalic (2. April 2013)

Na die Windows Updates die du ab und zu mal laden solltest


----------



## eRaTitan (2. April 2013)

das wären?

Edit: moment ich glaub die laden automatisch, manchmal wenn ich den PC ausmache steht da installiert updates 1 von 5 oder so...


----------



## Metalic (2. April 2013)

Unter Windows 7:

Systemsteuerung -> System und Sicherheit -> Windows Update


----------



## eRaTitan (2. April 2013)

Guck ich morgen bin mit meinem handy on...


----------



## Scroll (3. April 2013)

Kleiner tipp am rande.

Wenn du wow deinstalliert hast geh am besten im abgesicherten modus mit ccleaner mal druber durch die registry, wow hinterlasst dort, zumindest bei mir, immer eintrage die durch die normale deinstallation nicht weggehen, danach ging es bei mir wieder


----------



## eRaTitan (22. Juni 2013)

Hat sich erledigt  trozdem danke euch beiden


----------



## DarkMo (23. Juni 2013)

und jetzt gibts wieder viele andere mit dem selben problem, die sich bestimt tierisch freuen, dass es bei dir wieder geht - nur hilft ihnen das nix, da du mal wieder (also wie so viele andere) einfach ned dein wissen teilst, WIE du das problem erledigt hast xD


----------

